# The 3.X Aquatic Database



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

There have been a lot of good posts & threads dealing with aquatic adventuring, but they are often spaced out over many months and several forums, so they may be hard to find.

So, for the benefit of all the Steve Zissou wannabes...lets all post links to nifty threads & posts dealing with the deep blue:



Galloglaich said:


> Ready for a little detour into Cryptozoology?
> <snip>
> 
> Jaws I can handle. I'm not really afraid of sharks. Barracudas, moray eels, even jellyfish and such horrid oddities as sea snakes, mantis shrimp, sea nettles and portuguese man of war I can live with, but when I saw this
> ...







Dannyalcatraz said:


> As Aeolius knows well, there have been a quite a few threads about aquatic menaces, many drawn from real life.  Here are some of them, for those who weren't involved with them at the time:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/224858-underwater-shipwreck.html
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/202233-real-sea-monsters.html
> ...




Which reminds me of these recent stories about critters that _have_ nematocysts...
Killer jellyfish population explosion warning - Telegraph
CRYPTOZOOLOGY ONLINE: Still on the Track: GUEST BLOGGER GLEN VAUDREY: Jellyfish japes
Cryptozoology.com


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 5, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As Aeolius knows well, there have been a quite a few threads about aquatic menaces, many drawn from real life....




Here's the thread that one came from: Why Underwater?

Another aquatic-themed thread I searched for recently was: The needed monster...


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 5, 2009)

Some external sites I visit with regularity:
Discovery - Blue Planet
Discovery - Shark Week
Monterey Bay Aquarium
National Geographic - Oceans
Deep-Sea News Blog
Live Aquaria Aquarium Livestock


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

Somewhat hidden within the "Needed Monster" thread was this link:

Anauroch: The Empire of Shade Excerpts

And speaking of the Needed Monster thread, make sure you catch Kamikaze Midget's "encounter monster" writeup of the Sea Serpent in post#21, top of page 2.  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Set (Jun 5, 2009)

One of the creepier 'Nessie' theories is that worms native to the lake gather together in great clumps to mate, and end up flopping onto shore and writhing around in a nasty mass.

Such a 'wormswarm,' composed of (hopefully smaller versions of!) the critter in the top post would be appropriately nightmare-inducing...

The 'permanant numbness' venom could be simulated by having the venom do Dex damage, but on a bad save, maxed out damage roll or whatever, 1 point of the Dex is drain, instead of damage.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow- hadn't heard the wormswarm theory...yeurch!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

Found another thread I'd forgotten:
Creating a Psionic Jellyfish Mermaid - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

It seems I haven't actually posted my notes for nematocyst monks here at all, but these Sea Elves I tweaked use most of what I was thinking about.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> <edit>In addition, I've jazzed up other creatures as well:
> 
> *Thalassans (Sea Fey)* As written, Aquatic Elves are kind of boring.  Lifting a page from the Thorn Fey above, give them some twists that set them apart from other aquatic races.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

And here is a nice thread about pirates:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/200375-give-me-some-pirate-ideas-steal.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 5, 2009)

Another RW site to look at would be here:

River Monsters : Jeremy Wade, Killer Fish : Animal Planet

The show, _River Monsters_, is absolutely riveting.

I mean, everybody knows about sharks, piranhas, gators and crocs, but who (besides fish geeks like me) knew about the unfairly maligned Alligator Gar (7-14'), the 8'+ Goonch catfish of India, the 10'+ Wels catfish of Europe, and the Amazon's other killers, like the arapaima and a host of dangerous catfish?

FWIW, Amazon Catfish include 3 that rival the Wels in size, the Candiru subspecies- one that occasionally swims up urethras, another that eats critters from the inside out- nearly as quickly and cleanly as piranhas.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 5, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Found another thread I'd forgotten:
> Creating a Psionic Jellyfish Mermaid - EN World D&D / RPG News




And to think that, after I worked on that one for a new player, they ditched the game in 2 weeks. Darned online medium. 

Another thread: Mass Transit for Undersea Races

There is also an Under the Sea Group here at EN World.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2009)

Aeolius said:


> There is also an Under the Sea Group here at EN World.




Well I'll be hornswaggled!  I had no idea such a thing existed!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's one dealing with possible river denizens:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-mutant-ninjas-not-required-just-turtles.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's one about shipwreck adventures

Underwater Shipwreck - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 8, 2009)

Today, June 8th,  is World Ocean Day.

Some links of interest:
Ocean Now - National Geographic
The Ocean Project
World Ocean Day Celebration | Monterey Bay Aquarium
Commentary: World's biggest fish are dying - CNN.com
http://oceana.org/


----------



## Noumenon (Jun 9, 2009)

Great thread, my D&D.txt file has doubled the size of its aquatic section now.  Thanks Dannyalcatraz.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 10, 2009)

If you are willing to look over on the WotC boards, you'll find threads like:
Looking for Sea Monsters
SCUBA Diving and Dungeons and Dragons
random aquatic notes
Underwater Campaign
Aquatic Ambience


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2009)

Aeolius- I liked that thread about Underwater Ambience.

I have to agree with Lycanthromancer about using Tangerine Dream as background music.  The first to spring to mind, of course, would be Underwater Sunlight.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Underwater-Sunlight-Tangerine-Dream/dp/B00004NKBE]Amazon.com: Underwater Sunlight: Tangerine Dream: Music[/ame]

In addition, you might try the soundtrack to Cirque du Soleil's underwater show, _O_.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/O-Elise-Guay/dp/B000A2H9WU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1244613777&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: O: Elise Guay, Rhéal Jutras, Julie McInnes, Benoit Jutras, François Jutras, Roxane Potvin, Vovo, Stéphane Gariépy, Toumany Kouyaté: Music[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2009)

While we're at it, lets list some of the movies/books etc. that have significant value for designing (or yoinking!) aquatic adventures for D&D:

_20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_

_The Poseidon Adventure_

_Cabin By the Lake_

_Dagon_

_Mysterious Island_

_Beneath Still Waters_
_
Hard Rain_

_Deep Rising_

_The Abyss_
_
The Deep_

_Deliverance_

_Deepstar 6_

_Jaws_

_Lake Placid_

_Piranhas!_


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 10, 2009)

When it comes to music, I am fond of Diane Arkenstone's Aquaria:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztrHdaDQnq0"]Aquaria[/ame]

As for movies, I like this one:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo8SrycaTFE"]War-Gods of the Deep[/ame]

As for literature, I find inspiration in "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner" and Poe's poem "The City in the Sea" (from which War-Gods of the Deep was inspired). For a bit of non-fiction, I turn to [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Ocean-Worlds-Last-Wilderness-Revealed/dp/0756622050/ref=pd_sim_b_1"]OCEAN[/ame]

Another source of inspiration can be found in documentaries. Discovery's Blue Planet series comes to mind.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 10, 2009)

Unless you are satisfied with interacting with marine life using games such as flOw , Aquaria , or Endless Ocean , the next step for undersea inspiration is to set up your own saltwater aquarium.

   Some basic starter tips can be found here , with a focus on How to Set Up a Reef Aquarium .

   First, begin with an aquarium, preferably 30 gallons or larger, as water parameters (salinity, pH, etc) are  easier to manage in larger tanks, Aquariums typically require a stand and possibly a canopy. Set up the proper water pump(s) and plumbing. different types of tanks require different water currents; a species-specific aquarium like a seahorse tank requires a low flow, while a fish-only tank may require a high flow. Over time, you may require additional equipment such as protein skimmers, calcium reactors, or wave makers with additional pumps known as power heads. Next turn to lighting; a fish-only tank may only require standard high-output fluorescents, but a reef tank filled with corals will need metal halide lighting or compact fluorescents, depending on the size and depth of the tank. Some lighting systems incorporate metal halide fixtures, compact fluorescent actinic lighting (a blue hue preferred by corals), and low intensity lunar lighting for night viewing. Some include built-in timers to turn them off at night. Depending in the intensity of your lighting, you may require a chiller to cool the water. Otherwise, you may need a heater, to maintain the proper water temperature. 

   Second, add a bit of saltwater, either premixed from your local aquarium store or prepared from a salt mix. You’ll need a hydrometer to manage the proper salinity. This is a good time to check your plumbing; hoses, bulkheads, and fitting for leaks.

   Next, you may want to add a substrate such as live sand, which is teeming with beneficial bacteria that breaks down nitrogen-based waste made by marine life, or a pre-bagged commercial blend such as Arag-Alive. Reef tanks and some fish-only tanks will benefit from the addition of liverock , chunks of rock covered in sponges that are not only attractive, but beneficial as well. Liverock provides a natural food source for some fish, aid in the breakdown of waste produced by aquarium inhabitants, and create a foundation for live corals or decorations in a fish-only aquarium. Liverock and live sand help to “cycle” the ammonia and pH in an aquarium, a crucial stage before adding livestock. Liverock will experience some die-off during harvesting and shipping. One may purchase “uncured” liverock, which will need to cure in an aquarium for several weeks before fish are added, or “pre-cured” liverock which has already undergone this step. Uncured liverock typically has more diversity in sponges and other marine life. Curing liverock will require the use of a protein skimmer and frequent water changes, typically 20% of the content of the aquarium.

   Finish filling the tank with saltwater and fire up the pumps, lighting, power heads, heater/chiller, and other equipment. Enjoy your aquarium for a few weeks just as it is, watching the liverock as it changes. You may notice a bloom of brown algae, as the tank "cycles". Otherwise, take a water sample to your local fish store once a week, so they may determine when the tank has cycled. 

   To keep a reef tank clean, many aquarists include the addition of "clean-up critters" , marine life which feeds on algae, detritus, and other less desirable aspects within the tank. Tank cleaners can include hermit crabs, snails, certain sea stars, shrimp, abalone, and more. After waiting for the tank to cycle, waiting for the liverock to cure, one also waits a bit, after adding the clean-up crew. Reef tanks require a phenomenal amount of patience.

   At long last, it is time to add fish, corals, and whatever else you want to put in your tank, assuming you have checked the compatibility of species and do not overcrowd your aquarium. This is where it gets a bit frustrating. Some fish cannot be put in reef tanks, as they will eat other occupants, corals, or both. Some fish are territorial and cannot be kept with others of their own kind; angelfish, tangs, butterfly fish, and the like are often like this. Some fish require a specialized species tank. Seahorses, for example, are slow eaters and cannot be kept with more aggressive fish.

   It may be best to set up several aquariums, just to be safe.  

As I posted on #enworld, the other day:
08:07 Aeolius imagine an undersea gargoyle with a stony skin filled with nooks and crevices... http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/large/lg-81793-live-rock.jpg
08:09 Aeolius The creature is host to numerous stony and soft corals, as well as invertebrates such as snails, hermit crabs, and sea stars. A fair number of small reef fish will claim a liverock gargoyle as their "home" as well. 
08:09 Aeolius In essence a living reef, the liverock gargoyle is neither good nor evil, instead they prefer to live in harmony with the surrounding seas. 
08:10 Aeolius THAT is what I see, when I look in a reef tank filled with liverock. 
08:11 Aeolius I also see the liverock as mountainous terrain. Swimming races explore each small cave and cranny, while those who prefer the ocean floor dig within the sands below.

I am currently setting up a 72 gallon and 35 gallon saltwater aquarium. Both currently have live sand as a substrate. I'll add uncured liverock to the 72, tomorrow. As things progress, I may let the players in my undersea game help pick out critters for the tanks. I may keep an online photo gallery as the tanks progress.


----------



## Noumenon (Jun 10, 2009)

> Finish filling the tank with saltwater and fire up the pumps, lighting, power heads, heater/chiller, and other equipment...




"Congratulations!  You are now ready to begin your new aquatic campaign.  Happy LARPing!"


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 10, 2009)

Noumenon said:


> Happy LARPing!"




CARPing, you mean?


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw a story about a prickly shark in the news, today, and it made me think of other shark stories I had read in the recent past.

Prickly Shark
Smallest Whale Shark Discovered
Ultra-Rare Shark Found, Eaten
Rare "Prehistoric" Shark Photographed Alive


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 12, 2009)

Aeolius said:


> As I posted on #enworld, the other day:
> 08:07 Aeolius imagine an undersea gargoyle with a stony skin filled with nooks and crevices... http://www.liveaquaria.com/images/categories/large/lg-81793-live-rock.jpg
> 08:09 Aeolius The creature is host to numerous stony and soft corals, as well as invertebrates such as snails, hermit crabs, and sea stars. A fair number of small reef fish will claim a liverock gargoyle as their "home" as well.
> 08:09 Aeolius In essence a living reef, the liverock gargoyle is neither good nor evil, instead they prefer to live in harmony with the surrounding seas.
> ...




Which reminds _me_ of the Carrier Shells/Carrier Snails (Xenophora).
Xenophoridae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Xenophora (Xenophora) mekranensis konoi
Xenophora (Xenophora) crispa
Xenophora pallidula
Xenophoridae (Carrier Shells)



> I am currently setting up a 72 gallon and 35 gallon saltwater aquarium. Both currently have live sand as a substrate. I'll add uncured liverock to the 72, tomorrow. As things progress, I may let the players in my undersea game help pick out critters for the tanks. I may keep an online photo gallery as the tanks progress.




At my peak, I had 90, 30 and 10 gallon freshwater tropical tanks.  The 90 is in my Dad's medical office, and when I was in charge of it, I used live plants, and had successfully raised a pair of Pearl Gouramis up to hand size, and had some Striped Raphaels that eventually reached about 6" in length.  We had a bunch of other catfish as well- including some Banjo cats who, as it turns out, grunted audibly.

The 30 gallon was our home tank, and the 10 was a nursery for livebearers- mostly swordtails and mollies.

A doctor in my Dad's building moved out and left behind a 200+ gallon tank installation that I lust over...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's one that just started up...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/257424-underwater-fighting-fighting-ships.html


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 12, 2009)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Which reminds _me_ of the Carrier Shells/Carrier Snails (Xenophora)




I am reminded of decorator crabs that ad bits of seaweed, shells, anemones and the like to decorate their exoskeletons for camouflage. There are also staghorn hermits that add staghorn coral to their shells. The pom pom crab holds on to small anemones in its pincers, using them for defense. 



> including some Banjo cats who, as it turns out, grunted audibly.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcwCYIfm6eA"]Herring[/ame]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2009)

English- the language of commerce.
German- the language of engineering.
French- the language of love.
Herring- the language of gas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2009)

Another thread to add:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/251651-brainstorming-water-elemental-pcs.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2009)

And another:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...best-aquatic-prcs-other-stuff-bow-ranger.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's one about watery spellcasting:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/191621-ideas-water-spells.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 18, 2009)

A thread about a watery magical weapon:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-rules/201316-holy-water-bomb-4000-hp-damage.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 26, 2009)

This thread is long and chock full of stuff, including several posts that would be a boon for an aquatic campaign:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/242110-history-mythology-art-rpgs.html


----------



## Noumenon (Jun 26, 2009)

I read the first two pages and quit; unless you're going to click on all the Wikipedia links, I found just two things for this thread:
* A black fleet with red sails
* the battle of Salamis (but that all by itself was worth the skimming for me)
Somebody else can take it up on page 3.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 26, 2009)

Beyond the first post in _this_ thread coming from it (on page 7), there is a lot of stuff to sift through, but its generally worth it (even if its not for an aquatic campaign).

Here's one (from page 8):


Galloglaich said:


> Speaking of maritime campaigns, there is a really cool historical resource available for gamers interested in including any kind ship travel, trading, or exploration called a Periplus.
> 
> Periplus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...




followed by:



> Another interesting character who apparently wrote a Periplus which we know of from other writers references to it but no longer have, is this guy:
> 
> Pytheas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...who apparently sailed from Massallia (Marseilles) to England and back in or around the 4th Century BC. He also made it up to the Baltic and back. He is a hero in Marseilles they have a statue of him there.




Somewhere in the thread is a massive post on Vikings as well.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 25, 2009)

Another to add to the list:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...utical-campaigns-forked-how-did-you-play.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's a new thread that should be in here.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...imple-martial-exotic-weapons.html#post4918649


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 10, 2009)

Another RW nasty from the Deep- an isopod that eats tongues!  (Potentially a problem for aquatic spellcasters...and a punishment an aquatic society might impose upon one who was too unruly!)

BBC NEWS | Europe | Jersey | Rare tongue-eating parasite found


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 2, 2009)

Mention of "The Deep" has risen from the depths:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/265933-mystic-eye-games-deep.html


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2009)

Wierd that the Sea Serpent thread is now found in 4e rules.


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 2, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Wierd that the Sea Serpent thread is now found in 4e rules.




Perhaps that means we need a NEW Sea Serpent thread?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2009)

I re-read the sea monster one from the beginning and it makes sense that it is in 4e rules.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this before...

I'm currently watching a re-re-rebroadcast of Squid Invasion, about the Humboldt Squid.

Discovery Channel Squid Invasion

They're 100-200lb squid, with beaks the size of your fist, capable of reaching speeds of 20mph in the water, and pretty damn intelligent.

One of the divers talks about nearly losing his arm to one...


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 25, 2009)

Imagine a swarm of them as a Hivemind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2009)

How about as a marine sub-species of Illithids?


----------



## Aeolius (Dec 25, 2009)

I had one of those in my last game; the sea flayers - an experiment with aboleth science upon a larval mind flayer before implantation into a human host. The end result was not unlike an aquatic mind flayer with the skin patterns of a blue-ring octopus. 

I devised them as a foil for the krakidan, a human/kraken crossbreed created when a female human slave bathes in a ceremonial pool previously "prepared" by the kraken and later gives birth to the hybrid. 

Did I mention that a player has a baby kraken character...sorta.... in my current game?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 25, 2009)

"Hi!  My name is Carl O'Mari."


----------



## Aeolius (Jan 15, 2010)

Two more for the list:

PC Nereid ECL/LA Issues
Best Undersea Supplements


----------



## Aeolius (Feb 25, 2010)

This puts it all in perspective: Mariana Trench


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice link!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 27, 2010)

Thanks to freyar, I add these:


Corsair by Adamant Entertainment
Broadsides! by Living Imagination


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 12, 2010)

Incredibly Freaky: Underwater Sculpture Park


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 12, 2010)

More by the same artist:

If It's Hip, It's Here: The Underwater Sculptures Of Jason deCaires Taylor


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember seeing those, as well, but didn't make the connection. 

I'd like to see him take it a step further and either recreate the vault of the terra cotta warriors in Xi'an, or perhaps a scene from a street in Pompeii.


----------



## Aeolius (Oct 19, 2010)

My game is about to get noisier! Sounds in the Sea


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 5, 2011)

Another thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/302335-help-pirates-campaign.html#post5484677


----------



## Aeolius (Apr 29, 2011)

Apparently the Monthly Challenge for April, over at the Cartographer's Guild, is Aquatic Civilization .


----------



## Aeolius (Feb 22, 2012)

90-mile-wide Underwater Storm !!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 22, 2012)

That is _beyond_ cool.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2012)

D'ja see this? Lagarfljótsormur

Giant Worm: Iceland's Loch Ness Monster? - Yahoo! News

(don't call it Karl...)


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 10, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> D'ja see this? Lagarfljótsormur




I saw something similar in the news, awhile back. An then I read about Sleeper Sharks Mistaken for Lake Monsters .


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2012)

Aren't Sleepers salt-water?  This was a lake.

Could be a sturgeon, though...if they have those in Iceland.


----------



## Aeolius (Jun 10, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Aren't Sleepers salt-water?  This was a lake.




The article hypothesizes that, like bull sharks, sleeper sharks might migrate upstream into freshwater.

As for sturgeon, one of these days I'd like to set up a koi pond stocked with these lil' guys: Sterlet


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting...the vieo didn't say thë lake was land-locked.

One problem with either the sleeper or the sturgeon is that the whatever it is was fairly flat.  You'd expect either one to hve it's tail or fin or both protruding.  It almost looks like an ice-covered gator...

Which is making me think aquatic arthropod.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's one: giant Archer Fish.

Parties rarely think in all 3 dimensions, and even if they do, still tend to look up rather than down.  A party safely on a riverboat might never even give thought to a largeish fish shadowing them...until someone gets knocked off the deck into the water.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's one: giant Archer Fish.

Parties rarely think in all 3 dimensions, and even if they do, still tend to look up rather than down.  A party safely on a riverboat might never even give thought to a largeish fish shadowing them...until someone gets knocked off the deck into the water.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 20, 2014)

A new thread to add to the database:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?257105-The-3-X-Aquatic-Database


----------



## Samloyal23 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> It seems I haven't actually posted my notes for nematocyst monks here at all, but these Sea Elves I tweaked use most of what I was thinking about.




OH. EM. GEE! This is brilliant. I can totally sea some little aquatic pixie with fins instead of wings  changing colour to hide in a reef then using a kiss to stun some stupid pirate. Wow...


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 20, 2014)

I've been tweaking my humanoid anemones, the anemoids, and a new one, remora-like humanoids known as remorians.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 21, 2014)

Lordy, I have so much stuff I haven't used: the above-mentioned elves, my aquatic Thri-Kreen based on mantis shrimp, the Anthropomorphic snapping turtle race I wrote up...

My problem is that I have ideas for stuff to put in campaigns, but I'm still tapped out on writing up a campaign to run.

So when I see stuff like this:



Samloyal23 said:


> OH. EM. GEE! This is brilliant. I can totally sea some little aquatic pixie with fins instead of wings  changing colour to hide in a reef then using a kiss to stun some stupid pirate. Wow...




I smile, because I'm so glad I could help someone else find pieces for _their_ games.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Sep 21, 2014)

I have not had time to play in a campaign in years. I write because I am a writer and games are my milieu. Eventually my goal is to be published and make some regular income...


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 21, 2014)

The World of Greyhawk has sea sprites, which I gave wings like flying fish fins. And I too have aquatic thri-kreen, inspired by the aquatic nymph stage of some insects.


----------



## Quickleaf (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! I just stumbled upon this thread and it is chock full of gaming goodness  That Thalassan aquatic elf twist is pretty ingenious.

So, the "Spell & Crossbones" link in my sig may be of interest to those of you into pirates and such. While it has a 5e bent, much of it is edition neutral, and I've even outlined a reinterpretation of the Abyss as horrific watery demonic depths. Oh, and flumphs are psionic jellyfish that appear at night to warn of doom from undersea aberrations!


----------

